# Which country has the best food, in your opinion?



## Mel! (Apr 23, 2010)

I think India does.


----------



## merstar (Apr 23, 2010)

Spain, specifically in the countryside and coast.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2010)

This is not an answerable question for me.  Choosing one eliminates all the others.  

As much as I enjoy Indian food, I enjoy Italian, Chinese, Thai, Mexican and all the regional US foods.  Also the foods of the Near and Middle East, different regions of Europe, ... well you get the picture.


----------



## GB (Apr 23, 2010)

It is not often I disagree with Andy, and this time is no exception. I simply would not be able to pick just one (or two or three...). I love so much from each country.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 23, 2010)

America, because you can not only find a tasty native cuisine of a diverse nature, from coast to coast to coast, but all of the others from around the world represented here as well.


----------



## JamesS (Apr 23, 2010)

Mel! said:


> I think India does.



I absolutely love Indian food...and British/South African Indian food, which is really quite different, but they both lack subtlety. 

For me, the nod has to go to French cuisine. No other cuisine goes to such lengths to get the most out of each and every ingredient. 

That said, I love that I'm not stuck with just one cuisine. There's something to love about all of them.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it is simple unfair question. How can you say that one country has better food than the other. For example who could you posibly choose India, they do not eat beef. Life without a hamburger? I cannot imagine it. If that is the best cuisine you like that's fine, but that is your preference.

I definitely could not answer that question.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 23, 2010)

Selkie said:


> America, because you can not only find a tasty native cuisine of a diverse nature, from coast to coast to coast, but all of the others from around the world represented here as well.


Selkie has a good point. America is a melting pot and it's true you can find restaurants everywhere that specialize in all the individual country's cuisines. And every country has their own unique cuisine worthy of being the "Best" for what it is. But with that being said, I have to say, I can't find any good Mexican food in North Carolina...nothing like you can get in the southwest. Chipolte Grill is good but limited...and we use to have a good takeout place called Baja Fresh but they didn't have tamales on the menu even....and where did they run off to?


----------



## babetoo (Apr 23, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> This is not an answerable question for me. Choosing one eliminates all the others.
> 
> As much as I enjoy Indian food, I enjoy Italian, Chinese, Thai, Mexican and all the regional US foods. Also the foods of the Near and Middle East, different regions of Europe, ... well you get the picture.


 
what andy said.  this doesn't mean anything, just thought it was cute.


----------



## qmax (Apr 23, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> This is not an answerable question for me.  Choosing one eliminates all the others.
> 
> As much as I enjoy Indian food, I enjoy Italian, Chinese, Thai, Mexican and all the regional US foods.  Also the foods of the Near and Middle East, different regions of Europe, ... well you get the picture.




Wholeheartedly concur.  

While I have my personal preferences in terms of what I like to cook, I can't diminish one cuisine over another.


----------



## lubos (Apr 23, 2010)

Slovakia, of course! And especially the region around my grandma's house.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm on Andy's team.  I have grown to love French cuisine because I was trained in it; however the flavours of India, Asia, Italy, etc. are unbeatable.  And I also can't forget our West Coast cuisine as well.  

When all is said and done, I just love food!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 24, 2010)

Whatever country kadesma is cooking in has the best food. Her recipes always sound so yummy!


----------



## shwethz (Apr 24, 2010)

Each country has it's own special cuisine to offer and  it will definitely take more than just a lifetime to sample it all.Thats  the only reason I wish I was immortal  
    I live in India and hail from a district called Coorg,which is called the Scotland of India.It's breathtaking with its blue mountains,orange and coffee blossoms,the pepper vines and great food.Although I live in a metropolitan city thats Bangalore, my heart and soul belong to Coorg. 
  Just to give you an insight into the food eaten in Coorg....roasted breads made from rice, pork curry in a 5 spice concoction,pumpkin curry, wild mushrooms that are slightly larger than a pin head( these are found soon after a rainstorm and look beautiful,like a thick ,soft,aromatic carpet of snow), a wild  purple taro leaf  found on river banks and in the protective boughs of trees that looks like rhubarb but tastes like a sweeter version of spinach,wild bamboo shoots,sauteed wild bracken fern with coconut,dessert made from the  purple extract of  THE MEDICINE LEAF(the leaves are boiled in water and result in staining the water red,deep purple or indigo)The fragrance is likened to white truffles and the taste is to die for... 
I can go on and on but enough for now.will post some pics soon though..
My passion is traditional food and I hope you'll will share your knowledge with me too..
In the case of cuisine too,the world is a global village.


----------



## shwethz (Apr 24, 2010)

charlied said:


> i think it is simple unfair question. How can you say that one country has better food than the other. For example who could you posibly choose india, they do not eat beef. Life without a hamburger? I cannot imagine it. If that is the best cuisine you like that's fine, but that is your preference.
> 
> I definitely could not answer that question.


hey charlie,
                    i agree with you on all but one point.im indian and i love my beef as much as texans do.. indian food is not only about curries ,there;s much more to it..when and if you ever visit india,be my guest at our estate and i will introduce you to the essence of indian food.ciao


----------



## BigAL (Apr 24, 2010)

I like actual "fresh country" cook'n.  That or I sure like the food that comes from Louisiana, a "country" of its own.  What other state is known for it's cuisine?


----------



## GB (Apr 24, 2010)

shwethz said:


> Each country has it's own special cuisine to offer and  it will definitely take more than just a lifetime to sample it all.Thats  the only reason I wish I was immortal
> I live in India and hail from a district called Coorg,which is called the Scotland of India.It's breathtaking with its blue mountains,orange and coffee blossoms,the pepper vines and great food.Although I live in a metropolitan city thats Bangalore, my heart and soul belong to Coorg.
> Just to give you an insight into the food eaten in Coorg....roasted breads made from rice, pork curry in a 5 spice concoction,pumpkin curry, wild mushrooms that are slightly larger than a pin head( these are found soon after a rainstorm and look beautiful,like a thick ,soft,aromatic carpet of snow), a wild  purple taro leaf  found on river banks and in the protective boughs of trees that looks like rhubarb but tastes like a sweeter version of spinach,wild bamboo shoots,sauteed wild bracken fern with coconut,dessert made from the  purple extract of  THE MEDICINE LEAF(the leaves are boiled in water and result in staining the water red,deep purple or indigo)The fragrance is likened to white truffles and the taste is to die for...
> I can go on and on but enough for now.will post some pics soon though..
> ...


What a great post! Welcome to the site


----------



## Max Sutton (Apr 24, 2010)

*United States*

I'd have to say the *"United States"* because one can eat foods from around the world here plus our own versions.


----------



## shwethz (Apr 25, 2010)

hey thanks GB.your family's adorable will post some pics soon to get a better perspective on my info.ciao


----------



## Laury (Apr 25, 2010)

While I love many different cuisines, if I had to choose one to eat for the rest of my life, it would be French.  Hands down.  No contest.  C'est magnifique!


----------



## Claire (Apr 25, 2010)

I cast my vote with those who cannot choose.  If I feel like one particular cuisine, you can offer me my favorite dishes in another and they aren't great, even if they are, if  you know what I mean.  Since our ethnic cuisines in my town are lacking, when I hit a good sized city, you can offer me the best Italian or steak-and-potatoes, or any other cuisine I can cook myself or get locally, and I'll respond with, NO!  I want Thai/Indian/Vietnamese -- whatever.  It doesn't mean I prefer those cuisines, just wanting what I can have on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## velochic (Apr 25, 2010)

The day I think that one country's cuisine is superior to all is the day I hang up my apron for good.  Variety, is, after all, the spice of life!


----------



## spork (Apr 25, 2010)

I too cannot choose.  For the past year or so, I've been playing around with Thai, so I have to note that France sailed further than India for the sake of food/spice.  To Indonesia.

It's like music; food knows no boundaries.  America, for the most part, embraces this melting pot, a new taste.  Can I vote for Martian cuisine?


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (Apr 26, 2010)

greece, india, italy, korea, mexico......and more....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm firmly in the "I can't choose" category.  However, if I was *forced* to choose just one it would be Italian.


----------



## Constance (Apr 26, 2010)

The U.S. has the best food in the world...we have variety, quantity, availability and quality. You can get anything you want and lots of it.


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2010)

I am just curious, for those that have answered the US, are you answering because of the wide variety you can find here (Asian, African, Caribbean, French, Italian, etc.) or because of the wide variety of things US centric such as fried chicken and hamburgers and other foods that are US foods?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 26, 2010)

GB said:


> I am just curious, for those that have answered the US, are you answering because of the wide variety you can find here (Asian, African, Caribbean, French, Italian, etc.) or because of the wide variety of things US centric such as fried chicken and hamburgers and other foods that are US foods?



Yes.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2010)

shwethz said:


> hey charlie,
> i agree with you on all but one point.im indian and i love my beef as much as texans do.. indian food is not only about curries ,there;s much more to it..when and if you ever visit india,be my guest at our estate and i will introduce you to the essence of indian food.ciao


 
I was beeing sarcastic. I know what you saying.


----------



## lubos (Apr 30, 2010)

Although the US is a great melting pot of cuisines, I personally cannot stand the form of the modern American cuisine. Vast majority of the food is sandwich based. Why can't we have some fast-food type establishments where I can go in with a plate, grab some mashed potatoes, green beans, some roasted pork chop, bowl of soup, etc...? Granted, there are sit-down restaurants and all-you-can-eat buffets, but these are beyond the point. I just want something quick and healthy which won't take half an hour to prepare, and where I don't have to feel like i need to stuff myself to make the meal a good value.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know, because I haven't been to them all.  But I am always happy to eat in France.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2010)

lubos said:


> Although the US is a great melting pot of cuisines, I personally cannot stand the form of the modern American cuisine. Vast majority of the food is sandwich based. Why can't we have some fast-food type establishments where I can go in with a plate, grab some mashed potatoes, green beans, some roasted pork chop, bowl of soup, etc...?...



I agree that the vast majority of *FAST* food in the USA is sandwiched based.  That's what makes it fast.  It would be difficult to make a meal of _"mashed potatoes, green beans, some roasted pork chop, bowl of soup, etc"_ into a fast food meal, wouldn't it?  Would you try to eat that in your car?  ...while driving?  Fast food is one segment of American cuisine.

If, on the other hand, you are saying most American cuisine is sandwiched based, (this is what your opening statement seems to say) you are simply incorrect.  The many regional American specialties that make up American cuisine are a collection of comfort foods that reflect the composition and history of the regions they represent.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 30, 2010)

lubos said:


> Although the US is a great melting pot of cuisines, I personally cannot stand the form of the modern American cuisine. Vast majority of the food is sandwich based. Why can't we have some fast-food type establishments where I can go in with a plate, grab some mashed potatoes, green beans, some roasted pork chop, bowl of soup, etc...? Granted, there are sit-down restaurants and all-you-can-eat buffets, but these are beyond the point. I just want something quick and healthy which won't take half an hour to prepare, and where I don't have to feel like i need to stuff myself to make the meal a good value.



You can.. its called Boston Market.


----------



## Claire (May 1, 2010)

Andy,  you need to move to Hawaii.  It was (it's been 20 years) called plate lunch, and you walk up to a stand and get it all:  one or two scoops rice, scoop macaroni salad, and meat or veg dishes.  Bulgogi or Kal bi, stir-fries, chow mein (the real meaning of the dish).  Manapua.  All served on a heavy-duty paper plate with chop sticks or plastic forks.


----------



## letscook (May 2, 2010)

I think the better question which country is your least. There are to many that have great food.  My least is India.  I have tried several time, but the smell of the food I can't get passed. A friend told me it is most likely the Curry smell that bothers me.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2010)

french cuisine. 
japanese cuisine is a close one.


----------



## CookNow (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm all for French cuisine, if I had to pick a favorite. Closely followed by Moroccan.


----------



## babetoo (May 2, 2010)

letscook said:


> I think the better question which country is your least. There are to many that have great food. My least is India. I have tried several time, but the smell of the food I can't get passed. A friend told me it is most likely the Curry smell that bothers me.


 
finally someone else that thinks curry stinks and tastes even worse.


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2010)

for me, this question is like "in which country would you like to breathe."


----------



## Mel! (May 3, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> This is not an answerable question for me. Choosing one eliminates all the others.


 True! Now I am starting to think about all the food I love from other countries besides India.

I love Thai coconut curries. 

But, I have to say that I find more food that  I love when I am in India, than I have found in any other country I have been in. And, I have been in around 40 countries. Though, there is at least something to be found in most/all countries that I love to eat.


----------



## Mel! (May 3, 2010)

About curries stinking: I suppose they do, but in the best way possible. A bit like some cheese I bought one weekend, and was embarassed by it on the train on my way home, because it smelled like a person who could do with a wash. People kept glancing towards me, and I had to keep explaning that it is the cheese. It was delicious.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (May 3, 2010)

This is hard to answer, I definitely love all types of food in each country...they're all different


----------



## babetoo (May 3, 2010)

Mel! said:


> About curries stinking: I suppose they do, but in the best way possible. A bit like some cheese I bought one weekend, and was embarassed by it on the train on my way home, because it smelled like a person who could do with a wash. People kept glancing towards me, and I had to keep explaning that it is the cheese. It was delicious.


 
guess the stink is in the nose of the smeller


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 3, 2010)

Andy;  I find yet again that I agree with you 100%.  If I had to choose the best meal I ever ate, I couldn't do it.  I have had standout meals in the Phillipines, all over America, in Canada, and have sampled cuisine from Australia, South Korea, Japan, Hawaii, etc. (that's one good thing about being in the Navy, if you take the opportunity to get away from the bars and your shipmates (except for a few really close buddies of course), then you get to experience so many good things from so many great places.  And of course, as has been said, you don't have to travel very far in the U.S. to try new and exciting cuisines from diverse places.  There truly is no "best", as there are cooks everywhere that can turn local ingredients, often times ingredients that can't be found anywhere else, into amazing dishes.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## frozenstar (May 4, 2010)

Definitely hard question to answer. Lots of specialties from different  parts of the world. But I personally love American, Japanese and Philippine foods.


----------



## ChefJune (May 4, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Definitely hard question to answer. Lots of specialties from different parts of the world. But I personally love American, Japanese and Philippine foods.


 
Previously I would have said "I love Philippine food" across the board, but there's a Filipino restaurant near my house -- where Filipinos eat regularly -- that for my palate, serves inedible food. And I've tried it on more than one occasion.  I've since come to the conclusion that what i _DO_ love is good Filipino home cooking.  That was what I was accustomed to.  Same thing for Ethiopian food. I love the home cooking I've been served, the restaurant fare, not so much.


----------



## In the Woods (May 5, 2010)

Let's face it no one mentions northern European in which I include Britain. The best cuisines are all those using more veg (less meat) and heavy on the spice.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 5, 2010)

I gotta go with the good old USA, anything you want you can get... Especially in New York City, there is pretty much every food you can think of... God I miss my old stomping ground...


----------



## frozenstar (May 5, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Previously I would have said "I love Philippine food" across the board, but there's a Filipino restaurant near my house -- where Filipinos eat regularly -- that for my palate, serves inedible food. And I've tried it on more than one occasion.  I've since come to the conclusion that what i _DO_ love is good Filipino home cooking.  That was what I was accustomed to.  Same thing for Ethiopian food. I love the home cooking I've been served, the restaurant fare, not so much.



Ooppss sorry... I mean yes, Filipino foods... specially Filipino home cooked dishes. So what exact Filipino recipe do you like? My favorites are Pork or Liver Adobo, Kare-Kare, Diniguan (pork blood stew) and many other home made dishes.


----------



## mcmann05 (May 12, 2010)

Hard question. From my own personal experiences, I would have to answer Germany. I lived there for some time and I crave everything I ate there all the time. Greece would be another top of the list country.


----------



## x7anooonah (May 18, 2010)

This is very hard to say. I hate picking favorite anything bc I like so much . I really love Indian, Middle Eastern,  Italian, American.  I guess Indian, lol. Its so good and I cook it a lot.


----------



## DEERME29 (May 19, 2010)

to me indian food is all the same ingredients arranged differently on a plate....too much curry, lamb, cucumber sauce and rice.  i like it, don't get me wrong but its one of those kinds of foods that i can only go out to eat about twice a year.  i wouldn't want to have to eat it every day.  my fav would be Thai food.....


----------



## DEERME29 (May 19, 2010)

lubos said:


> Although the US is a great melting pot of cuisines, I personally cannot stand the form of the modern American cuisine. Vast majority of the food is sandwich based. Why can't we have some fast-food type establishments where I can go in with a plate, grab some mashed potatoes, green beans, some roasted pork chop, bowl of soup, etc...? Granted, there are sit-down restaurants and all-you-can-eat buffets, but these are beyond the point. I just want something quick and healthy which won't take half an hour to prepare, and where I don't have to feel like i need to stuff myself to make the meal a good value.


 
you can....go to Boston Market.....  they have all that kind of fast food.  i agree though...to many sandwich type places.  and most are just plain bad for you.  i prefer chinese food joints for fast food......  they can close every mcdonalds and subway across the nation and it wouldn't bother me!!


----------



## ChefJune (May 20, 2010)

DEERME29 said:


> to me indian food is all the same ingredients arranged differently on a plate....too much curry, lamb, cucumber sauce and rice. i like it, don't get me wrong but its one of those kinds of foods that i can only go out to eat about twice a year. i wouldn't want to have to eat it every day. my fav would be Thai food.....


 
I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if you feel that way about Indian food, you have never had REAL Indian food. Much of what is sold as Indian food in US bears little resemblance to what one would eat either in India or in an Indian-American home kitchen.

I haven't been to India, but I have eaten ethereal Indian food, mainly in home kitchens, but also in a few authentic restaurants.  Each dish tastes different from the last, and the flavors are, to my palate, incredible. Just adding "curry powder" (which btw, is British, not Indian! ) does not make food "Indian."


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2010)

lubos said:


> Although the US is a great melting pot of cuisines, I personally cannot stand the form of the modern American cuisine. Vast majority of the food is sandwich based. Why can't we have some fast-food type establishments where I can go in with a plate, grab some mashed potatoes, green beans, some roasted pork chop, bowl of soup, etc...? Granted, there are sit-down restaurants and all-you-can-eat buffets, but these are beyond the point. I just want something quick and healthy which won't take half an hour to prepare, and where I don't have to feel like i need to stuff myself to make the meal a good value.



I don't understand this post.  True American food isn't found in Burger King, or McDonalds.  It's found in the middle-class dining rooms where real mothers, fathers, and single adults prepare food for themselves and the people they love.  Real American food includes maple syrup, baked beans, corn on the cob, a host of slaws and salads, fresh fruits of a staggering variety, Great Lakes freshly caught fish, rabbit, venison, New England Boiled Dinner, New England Clam Chowder, Corn Chowder, Corn Soup, Pasties from Michigan's U.P., Roasted turkey with all the trimings, pawpaw, chili, home made mac & cheese, , Colby cheese, Pinconing cheese, and a host of other great foods cooked in a million U.S. homes ever day.  There are foods indigenous to the U.S. that can't be found anywhere else.  There are dishes that were invented here, such as chop suey, cudighe sausage, key-lime pie, sweet potatoes with pecans, etc.

Please don't define American Food as the swill sold by fast-food restaurants.  That's American Commercial Food; and it's not what's eaten in my house.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Carlos75 (May 21, 2010)

I love trying new cuisines but my absolute favourite has to be Chinese. I love the variety - rice and noodle dishes, spicy marinades and curries, seafood dishes and duck pancakes! Making me hungry already.


----------



## JamesS (May 21, 2010)

Wherever it is, evidently it's not Britain:

YouTube - davidmitchellsoapbox's Channel


----------



## lilianblythe (May 27, 2010)

Hmmm... Definitely hard to chose one absolute favourite. I love the ingenious use of ingredients in Greek and Turkish dishes, and any food that's well prepared really. That said, I love the variety we have in South Africa. Not saying it's better than anywhere else, just that if I had to be somewhere where I couldn't have my favourite S.A. dishes, I would die!


----------



## CherokeeRose (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Goodweed.  American cooking is more than fast food restaurants.  Think of the deep South where you get Pecan Pie, Southern Fried Chicken, Buttermilk Biscuits, and Okra.  Then in the mountains you have good old mountain cooking like Chicken and Dumplings, brown beans and cornbread.  Out West there are a variety of stews to be found.  

And we also have contributions from our immigrants as well.  In Creole cooking we find jambalaya, dirty rice and a variety of soups.  The Germans have given us Apple Strudel and the Irish have given us potato cakes.  Even our own Native Americans have given us some dishes with corn and various root vegetables.

It is in my opinion not only the tradtional dishes that came with the first settlers that have endured over time and help to define American cuisine but, also those of the many immigrants that chose to settle here over the centuries.  All American's have a blending of cultures in their families and with this blending comes the many dishes that have survived over the ages.  If it wasn't for the German and Cherokee blending of my family I wouldn't have dishes like Sauerkraut, fry bread or Apple Strudel to pass along to my kids.  And with my husband bringing Irish into the family I have a whole new set of dishes to learn.

So we need to stop and consider what truly makes American cuisine before we mention McDonalds, Burger King or Wendy's as our examples.


----------



## les (May 27, 2010)

I love Italian, because we get to stay there once or twice a year & eat the real Italian food. Greek, because our friends from Corfu insist they cook when we visit (they live here now) British, yes we do have some great dishes here too. (Steak & Kidney Pie) American, because there's such a vast array to choose from. Indian, because it's so totally different & full of spices, my son's friend is a chef & Thai is his speciality,& French because all my French students that have stayed with us over the years all brought something different to our kitchen, even if it was baked tomatoes!!


----------



## ChefJune (May 27, 2010)

> So we need to stop and consider what truly makes American cuisine before we mention McDonalds, Burger King or Wendy's as our examples.


Whether or not we (who live here) like it, fast food is what folks from other countries _THINK_ is American cuisine. It is what we have exported to them!


----------



## CherokeeRose (May 27, 2010)

I agree and that is troubling.  Sure some of those deep South dishes have high fat content but, I am sure that if other countries could get a taste of American cuisine they would revise the opinion that fast food is the only cuisine in this country.  

I have noticed though that when you attend cooking school you learn French, Italian, Latin, Mediterranean, or German cooking.  I guess since the world thinks fast food is the only type of food served in America that this is the reason budding chefs do not study American cuisine.


----------



## mollyanne (May 29, 2010)

lubos said:


> ...I personally cannot stand the form of the modern American cuisine. Vast majority of the food is sandwich based....there are...all-you-can-eat buffets...I just want something quick and healthy which won't take half an hour to prepare, and where I don't have to feel like i need to stuff myself to make the meal a good value.


I take it when you say "modern American cuisine" you are focusing on a small category: buffets and fast food (there is so much more to modern American cuisine...like American Fusion for one). It's too bad that you have missed out on the best of the numerous HEALTHY American fast food establishments. They are not "sandwich-based" (although sandwiches are sometimes a choice). They have portion choices. They have healthy choices. They are fast and they are a good value. Here's a list of 10 for starters:

(this link is safe because I checked it out myself)
America’s Top 10 Healthiest Fast Food Restaurants - Healthy Living - Health.com
(once there, click on the page numbers to see all 10...not on the restaurant links)

By the way, "hot dogs and hamburgers are both based on traditional German dishes, brought over to America by German immigrants to the United States, but in their modern popular form they can be reasonably considered American dishes." ~wiki


----------



## MSC (May 29, 2010)

Trying to answer this is kinda like finding the answer to that old chestnut, "how long is a piece of string".
All countries with extensive cuisines have wonderful things to eat, right along with the 'not so wonderful', but the brilliant thing is that there is a huge choice that should please any palate.
As I love food, it depends entirely on what kind of mood I'm in taste-wise before choosing the country du jour!


----------



## ThaiTeaGal (May 29, 2010)

In my opinion Thai food is the best.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 8, 2010)

The best food I ever ate was in GREECE... that being said I love Italian, Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, and Persian is pretty darn GREAT too.   I could never choose a favorite.  They are all wonderful in different ways.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 8, 2010)

ThaiTeaGal said:


> In my opinion Thai food is the best.


 

well i wouldn't say others aren't just as good. but i do love thai, and don't get to have it very often. only one in town and it is not so good. went to one in another town close by and it was so good.


----------

